# 4 month old puppy becoming aggressive after bad experience



## ida4416 (Jun 5, 2015)

I am very concerned about the behaviour of my 16 week old puppy. Ida came home at 8 weeks and was well socialised from the beginning. We prioritized socialization over vaccination at this early stage, because we are aware that German Shepherds need above commitment to socialisation. At 14 weeks she was a friendly puppy, good with dogs, people, noises etc. At this time though, she had a negative experience which appears to have affected her deeply.

We were walking in a field and a dog walker in the distance had 8 dogs off lead. I attemtpted to veer off aross the field but they all came running over, barking and invading Ida's space for at least a couple of minutes as she culd not recall them. Ida looked fearful at the time, running to the end of her lead, hackles up, body held low to the ground. 

The day after this we went to puppy class as normal and she barked at one of the dogs which she has known and been fine with for the past 5 weeks. She appeared ok with the other pups in the class.

The following day, I took her out and she barked at a dog quite some distance away and was difficult to distract. When another dog came closer, Ida yelped, ran to the end of the lead and appeared very fearful again. At this point i sought teh advice of my dog trainer (APDT member) who advised to keep Ida at whatever distance she felt comfortable with dogs at, without reacting and to keep her distracted, rewarding calm behaviour. I have been doing this over the past couple of weeks, and have seen some improvement. She has barked at less dogs, has been easier to distract, and fear signals appear reduced. Some dogs have approached though, and once she has known they are friendly Ida has reverted back to her sociable friendly self, and plays very nicely. I have also arranged 'playdates' with dogs I know are calm and friendly, and other than initial barking she has gone on to play nicely and seems relaxed.

Today though, while we were sat watching dogs walk past, one began to wander closer to us and i heard a low growl, and Ida then walked to the end of her lead and barked (up until this point she never made any movement towards the dog, and I hadn't noticed growling).

Then this evening she barked at a young (very submissive) puppy, and I saw a very definite change - she appeared aggressive rather than fearful (although I know they are both inextricably linked). I am now VERY concerned and very upset, and am desperate to do whatever I can ASAP. I have been told that this happened at a bad time in her critical period and am worried we will not be able to get her past this.

Can anyone advise on what I should do next?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Start over again doing as you were before.Try not to let the occasional setback throw you.Try to always stay calm,anxiety travels right down the leash.Easier said than doneSometimes it becomes clear that a puppy has no desire to interact with any other dogs,friendly or otherwise.You can teach her to ignore them and focus on you.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

As Dogma said, anxiety travels down the leash. I'd focus on projecting a happy, positive attitude every time you see another dog, and moving forward rather than hesitating and stopping.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I remember months 4 and 5 being just awful with Finn. So bad, that I consulted a trainer. You have to put your foot down NOW or the bad behavior will become worse.

Maybe ask on this forum if anyone knows of an experienced dog trainer in your area.
Your pup's at a good age to begin basic obedience class. An experienced trainer will not exclude a pup/dog for bad behavior.

Being around other dogs in a very structured and well supervised location would be good for you and your puppy. Plus you will see other pups/dogs with behavioral issues...believe me you are not alone : )

Part of what you will learn in class is how to walk by other dogs and people without your dog reacting to that distraction. It takes a lot of practice but if you're consistent the practice will pay off. 

I enrolled my pup at 5 months and it was the best decision I've made as a dog owner.
Finn is now 10 months and in his 2nd round of obedience class. 
The classes are fun and he is definitely a better dog because of training. 
And our walks are very enjoyable.
Good luck.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Keep working on all this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

Particularly the engagement stuff. Can't be all worried about a dog in the distance AND be playing tug with mom at the same time. Physically impossible. So if WE have been keeping up with all the engagement lessons and training, it's much easier to get that pup's focus and attention back to what's important, YOU!!!


----------

